# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  نشرب كاسك ياوطن

## محمد العزام

دعونا نقحم مشاعرنا الجياشة ولانبالي بعثرات الزمان 

دعونا نطلق صوتنا ولانخفيه 

نمجد الاعالي باطلالة ارواحنا 


نعيش لكي نعيش ولانعيش لكي نموت باليوم الف مرة 


دعونا لانبالي بهموهنا الصغيرة ولانقارنها بهموهنا الكبيرة 



فكل واحد يمسك كاس وطنه ويشرب كيفما اراد وكيفما شاء 


دعونا نذرف لو لبعض الوقت دموعنا على هذا المقطع وان تكبرنا على هذه الدموع فاقلها ان نقف بنوع من العاطفة والاستسلام ولو لبعض الوقت

----------


## محمد العزام

اين حالنا 


اين اصبحنا واين امسينا 


الى اين الهروب من هذا الواقع 


قيم وطنك يامواطن فانت جزء لايتجزا منه 


انت الصانع وانت الباني ..............فان كنت غير ذلك فانت المدمر ........ووقتها سيكون دمك مهدور بين الاخلاق

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
عزيزي المواطن : 

أوقات بيتهَيألَك إنّو خَف الإستغلال 
بس ما بيكون خف 
بتكون حضرة جنابك تعوّدت عليه


مشكور محمد متابع معك*

----------


## محمد العزام

كاسك ياوطن ليس بذلك الكاس الذي يباع على رقصات تلك الفاجرات المذهبات العقول 

كاسك ياوطن هو كاسك عزك

----------


## محمد العزام

نشرب كاسك ياوطن ونكتب اسمك على الشمس اللي مابتغيب 

نكتبها ونتفنن بكتابتها لنحكي احنا موجودين وبعون الله رح نضل موجودين

----------


## محمد العزام

ايا وطن اتعب الكثير واعز الكثيرين 

ايا وطن كان موطن للاحرار وننظر الى ما صار 

ايا وطن سنغني عليه ولكن هل سيختلف الغناء مابين مدح وذم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*نبَشوا المريخ و حنا بعدنا  بنفتّش مين لحّن الدلعونا !!!
يا وطني المشكلة فيك ولا فينا؟!*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كاسك ياوطن عم نشرب كاسك وكل سنه ورى سنه بنتشق انفاسك يا وطنا يا غالي يا مربى خيل الحريه مرت عليك جيوش طعمتها تحت دراسك

----------


## محمد العزام

شربنا ياوطن الكاس 

الكاس الذي اصبحت تحمل فيه شعبكم ما وصلنا اليه 

الكاس الذي املأه قلة من ابنائك وشربه الكثير منهم 

كاس تحمل المسؤولية وتحميل الشعب اخطاء غيره

----------


## محمد العزام

شربنا ياوطن الكاس 

الكاس الذي اصبحت تحمل فيه شعبكم ما وصلنا اليه 

الكاس الذي املأه قلة من ابنائك وشربه الكثير منهم 

كاس تحمل المسؤولية وتحميل الشعب اخطاء غيره

----------


## محمد العزام

لهذا الوطن كؤوس كثير 

حتى اصبحنا لانميز بين الكؤوس التي يوجد بها عصير تفاح وبين الكؤوس التي يوجد فيها مايذهب العقول 

اصبحنا نرى تلك الكؤوس هي الحاكم الناهي الامر والمتحكم 
هي الجبروت هي المسيطر 

فاين واين ذلك الوقت الذي نكسر فيه تلك الكؤوس

----------


## محمد العزام

كاسك ياوطن اطال السقيا واذل العزيزين 

سنكتب على ذلك نريد ولكن نريد الكثير 
لا اعتقد انه كاسك الان يحمل تلك المطالب الان

----------


## محمد العزام

دعونا نفجر التاريخ ونصنع تاريخ جديد ليس لان تاريخنا عيب او قذاره وليس لان تاريخنا عيب واهانه ليس لان تاريخنا اصبح بالي في زمن اللامبالاه 

ولكن لاننا نحتاج الي تاريخ جديد بفجر اعالي الافق بصوته وبحفر وليس بنثر على قلوبنا 

دعونا ناخذ الامور بعين اخرى دعونا نوقف رقصنا على المزمار 

لايصح التشبه بالدين ولكن ربي غفور رحيم لذا 

دعونا ناخذ من الامس عبره ومن اليوم دمعه ومن المستقبل تاريخ جديد نغير فيه الملامح ليست ملامحنا الشخصيه ولكن ملامح افضل مما هي عليه الان

----------

